# Paris : 11 million inhabitants - Giant satellite view



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

This is a giant satellite view of Paris (the central city and the suburbs) that I assembled piece by piece from Google Satellite.
The view is 49 km (30 miles) from east to west and 35 km (22 miles) from north to south. Within this rectangle there live
between 8 and 9 of the 11 million inhabitants of Greater Paris.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Paris is indeed a megacity..


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

I saw it in the french subforum and i have to say it is really impressive


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

You can't even see my suburb hno:






Impressive image nonetheless, central Paris really contrasts with the inner suburbs.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Superb!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

eklips said:


> You can't even see my suburb hno:
> .


Yes not all the urban area is inside this picture.


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow great work man.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

eklips said:


> You can't even see my suburb hno:


What is your suburb?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

les ulis


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

cool


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing how the cemeteries stand out as small rectolinear mini-cities.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Paris is synonym of perfection.

btw, I think you should check Microsoft earth viewer, its pictures are more up to date than those of Google (at least for Athens and some cities in America).


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

great thread, man.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

How did you get the aerial mosaic? I can tell it is the same aerial as in Google Earth/Maps google but how did you extract it as a single mosaic image?


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Stunning and huge !


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> Paris is synonym of perfection.
> 
> btw, I think you should check Microsoft earth viewer, its pictures are more up to date than those of Google (at least for Athens and some cities in America).


Unfortunely Paris don't have aerial views in Microsoft earth, but smaller french important cities like Lyon, Grenoble... have


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Is that really farm land? Wow...

Here in LA you'd have to drive for hours just to get out of the city... then some more to start seeing farms.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes and the must funny it is that farm can be surrounded by the urban area.
Look at in the south where is located the big Airport (Orly intl airport).


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Magestic! Great job anyway.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Great work!!!

MEGACITY 

I like the 3 airports : CDG Roissy and Bourget in the north and Orly in the south.

We can see the stade de france and the Parc des princes and the ports along the Seine


----------

